# Blue Plates for US specs car



## jakes00jakes (May 23, 2012)

Hi everyone !

I am planning to stay in Abu Dhabi for 6 months. I have an American specs car that I would like to bring with me. 

I browsed the forum + google, but I was not able to find more info on the blue plates. :ranger:

1. Is it possible to drive a car with US plates in Abu Dhabi or Dubai? I know that in EU you can drive a car with US plates without applying for temp plates. You just need to buy insurance and the US registration should be valid. If it`s possible, what is the maximum period for which I can do it ?

2. If I cannot drive a car with US plates there, how can I get blue plates (and what is their maximum validity). I don`t want to register the car in UAE because I`ll be there temporarily and I don`t want to pay import taxes when I bring it back to US. 

Thank you.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

As far as I know only GCC nationals can temporarily import cars to the UAE. Import plates are generally issued with a 3 day validity.
Why would you want to import a car, with all the shipping etc, for only 6 months here - you can pick up a cheap runaround then sell it when you go, or probably better, hire a car for the six short months you will be here.
Here is the AD Police website, might be worth a trawl there, or at worst you can get a phone number to call. Laws change quickly here though, so what is current today might not hold true in a month's time.


----------



## jakes00jakes (May 23, 2012)

I called the Abu Dhabi police department. It seems it`s not possible to drive your own car there without registering it first. So it seems I need to buy a car when I get down there and sell it before I leave.....


----------

